
Show HN: Subtitle Synchronisation with Docker - icer2020
https://hub.docker.com/r/baxtree/subaligner
======
serniebanders
Really cool, I remember having issues with this and wanting a solution.
Bookmarked for future use!

------
icer2020
Containerised Subaligner for synchronising a subtitle file to its companion
video.

